# Freehub Removal --- Fulcrum Racing Sport



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

This may help some Bianchi riders as the Fulcrum Racing Sport is prevalent among models.

For freehub servicing, turns out that a 12mm hex is required, but the kicker is that the non-drive side cartridge bearing has to be removed first. Not exactly user-serviceable as I cannot think of another freehub body that cannot be removed without having to remove a bearing first. Anyway, attached are the service instructions.


----------

